# friuts and veggies for a chinese water dragon



## Morax (Jun 2, 2008)

I am getting a cwd soon, exactly what kind of fruits and vegtables can I feed him? is there a sertain way I should feed it to him? Also are there any friuts or vegtables i should stay away from and not feed it to him?


----------



## ZooRex (Jun 2, 2008)

They like the color red, so you can go from there. Anything thats safe for humans should be ok, I've never had any problems. Though you might want to steer away from citris fruits. Anyway it really depends on the individual, my female would try a slice of peach or tomato or grape every now and then, but it was really only to see what it was, she never really chowed on it. Now my male won't even try anything not living. Good luck ~ Rex


----------



## Andrew273 (Jun 3, 2008)

I had two for a while that never ate anything besides crickets, not even mealworms. Fruits and vegetables just sat there, they had no interest in them. I work at a petstore where we keep about 5 right now and they want nothing to do with the vegetables we put in there. Just my experience. For variety you can give them goldfish lol.


----------



## ZooRex (Jun 3, 2008)

^ But youz gotta becarefull with those feeder fish. I worked at a petstore for a year and still knew to steer clear from them. They are just loaded with minerals (copper0 and other crazy stuff that will just choke your pet's liver. ~ Rex


----------



## beardslykrew (Jun 6, 2008)

70 percent collard greens,and 30% squash should be good. also throw in some kale every once in a while for veriety.


----------



## JohnEDove (Jun 6, 2008)

Anything an Iguana can eat is also good for Omnivore lizards as well.
http://www.anapsid.org/iguana/igdiet.HTML
I have found with the rescues we have had that aromatic fruits like Watermelon and Strawberries mixed in the salad help entice them into eating properly.
 Another trick is to add some live silkworms, earthworms, mealworms or waxworms to the salad mix. Most are use to being fed an improper diet of strictly prey and hunting only moving items so the worm types in the salad provide a target and they get some of the salad when catching the prey.


----------



## ZergFront (May 30, 2009)

*wow*

I've never gotten Godzilla to eat his veggies. After a while of tossing away uneaten greens I just gave up. The only unlive thing I've ever witnessed him eat was cornmeal off a tamale.


----------

